# Stop and Go video.



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm curious as to what makes a video stop and go every few seconds and then others just keep playing like they should? Drives me crazy (short trip) when the video stops and goes all the time. pete


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

It is Google with their bad management of Youtube and not supplying the required bandwidth for everyone to few. The other factor is your internet which can have up times (faster) and down times (slower) where it just loads slower but this is usually not the case.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I thought everyone in America had top notch internet. You might need to spring for a higher quality provider... Or since you're used to it, you may as well move to Australia :laugh:

I must admit, there are times when the various adult versions of youtube loads quicker than the regular youtube for me, you'd think Google would be able to manage bandwith a bit better :/


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*stop and go video*

HI: A large part of what you are describing has to do with your internet provider, what bandwidth you are being given, and what speed your provider is putting up. Also what speed youre router is running at. most routers if older than 2 yrs have a max speed of 54mbps>> megabytes per second<< until
2 yrs ago all routers were limited to that by the FCC. when you see the video stop it is buffering, basically reloading>> your pc >>is not at fault<<< you can go to >> www. speed test.net<<<< and run the test and find out exactly what your provider is giving you speed wise,and compare it to what he says youre getting:thumbsup: this site is used by most internet field techs to check their own system. Also it is advisable to have as much on board ram as your pc is capable of having!! >> random access memory<< hard drive size has nothing to do with your pc's speed. basically it in a nutshell. hope this helps.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Try this ISP Speedtest and let us know what you get.

Here's what I get, and I don't usually see that except on slower sites.


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Stop and go video*

Hey Gunny: Didnt know you guys up there could get speeds like that:laugh:
youre running in competition with our rural wireless system:thumbsup:I have a friend in tuscon arizona paying 75 bucks a month just for internet with cox, and he doesnt get close, when i told him how to check his and then sent him mine, his wife had to restrain him, he was on way down to cut their coax so to speak coousin in bowie texas paying up wards 100 a month for at&t, he is in same boat, and foams at the mouth about it all the time had several threaten to trash fairly new pc's till showed them test, not their pc at fault, and some of the worst providers are the really big guys ya know!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Verizon keeps asking us if we need more speed.  I currently have the 25/25 service. Locally, they offer up to 75/35 speeds, but I haven't run across anything that my current service doesn't handle with ease. In some parts of the country, they have speeds well above 100mbit, sounds like a commercial account to me.


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Try this ISP Speedtest and let us know what you get.
> 
> Here's what I get, and I don't usually see that except on slower sites.


Wow! I'm way off


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You ain't kiddin'! No wonder you're seeing stop and go video! Notice the statistics on the two connections. 

Faster than 93% of the US
vs.
Slower than 78% of the US

Quite a contrast! :laugh:


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You ain't kiddin'! No wonder you're seeing stop and go video! Notice the statistics on the two connections.
> 
> Faster than 93% of the US
> vs.
> ...


Maybe that's the issues with YouTube and Facebook with these videos? We are in a large apartment building and I've heard that causes issues


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Cable has the problem that they try to cram too many people on one distribution amplifier, and there's only so much bandwidth to go around. 

With Fiber, I have a dedicated fiber-optic connection directly to the Verizon CO, I don't share it with anyone until it gets into their main distribution plant. Since they've been pushing hard to get you to buy faster connections, I can only assume they have plenty of excess capacity to distribute.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

http://speedtest.net/result/2166350546.png

Well I can say I have the most ram that anyone on here would most likely have (64GB), a 450Mbps router, computer with three internet connections that can max at 1000mb. So there is no way it is my computer, it is most likely my isp (Time Warner) that causes the slowness but my speeds should have no problems with Youtube, especially since some videos load like nothing and others take for ever and especially when every site I go to besides Youtube loads in under the blink of an eye.

So yes a ISP can cause it but Youtube is at blame for the larger majority.


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*stop and go video*

HEY:gc53dfgc> are you running ASUS??thats what ia am runnig 64 gig ram 1/2 terabyte hd, 3.2 processor runnig umbiquiti 1100 mb wireless router into 900 mhz wireles repeater system into fiber hub 60 miles away 100 mb bandwith being expanded next week going to new band 700mhz. only thing i wish had was vax-vms digital dec system i am certified as engineer with them. I have to tell a lot of people out here and across the west it aint your pc, ISP provider. :thumbsup:


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

gandy dancer#1 said:


> HEY:gc53dfgc> are you running ASUS??thats what ia am runnig 64 gig ram 1/2 terabyte hd, 3.2 processor runnig umbiquiti 1100 mb wireless router into 900 mhz wireles repeater system into fiber hub 60 miles away 100 mb bandwith being expanded next week going to new band 700mhz. only thing i wish had was vax-vms digital dec system i am certified as engineer with them. I have to tell a lot of people out here and across the west it aint your pc, ISP provider. :thumbsup:


I have a thing for MSI to be honest...

Here are my specs

MSI Big Bang-XPower II LGA 2011 Intel X79

Intel Core i7-3960X Extreme Edition Sandy Bridge-E 3.3GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) LGA 2011 130W Six-Core Desktop Processor

Western Digital Caviar Black WD2002FAEX 2TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5

Corsair Force Series GT CSSD-F120GBGT-BK 2.5" 120GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive

COOLER MASTER Intel Core i7 compatible V10 Hybrid 

A sony Blu-ray burner/reader 
and also a sony CD/DVD burner/reader

MSI N430GT-MD4GD3 GeForce GT 430 (Fermi) 4GB 128-bit DDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 (Want to get at least this MSI N680GTX Lightning GeForce GTX 680 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card, I would love to have three of them total but for now one should last a while.)

Thermaltake Toughpower Grand TPG-1200M 1200W ATX 12V v2.3 & SSI EPS 12V v2.92 SLI Certified CrossFire Certified 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Active PFC Power Supply

G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 64GB (8 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600(my motherboard can hold 128 max:laugh

and to top all my shiny things off.
COOLER MASTER HAF X RC-942-KKN1 Black Steel/ Plastic ATX Full Tower Computer Case (though my fans are a blue edition)

I forgot the 450mbps wireless card that is also in it. Sadly the ISP is not up to my computers capability's and they are the only reasonably priced ISP around.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Try this ISP Speedtest and let us know what you get.
> 
> Here's what I get, and I don't usually see that except on slower sites.


We cant be friends any more.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

how can you have a higher grade than me if I have 10mbps and almost 1mbps upload. How does that even work?


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

and thats on wireless connection LOL!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

This is an old desktop on am on at the moment.
Comcast cable.

I will try the laptop when I get on it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I tried NYC to see if there is it difference.

Just the pings,

[URL=http://www.speedtest.net][/URL]


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

32 down, 21 upload, 10 ms ping. Different times of the day will produce different results.
When FIOS came around a few years ago they were promoting faster speeds than Cox Cable. Fed up with the ever increasing price a friend switched, it was fast. He learned he's at the furthest distance from their equipment and as they added more customers the speeds dropped drastically. He's back with Cox.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Jack, I don't understand that comment about FIOS. When you have the FIOS connection, you have a dedicated fiber link directly to the CO, you don't pass GO anywhere along the way. So, the distance from the CO has no bearing on the speed. My experience, and the experience of the other folks in the SE-PA area that I know with FIOS has been the same. Speeds are boringly consistent. 

I know they beat the pants off of Comcast where I am. Also, when I had Comcast, I was down regularly, one time I had very little connectivity for three weeks! FIOS has been down once since I got it, and that was a storm that took down the power lines and FIOS fiber on the pole. In addition, the folks at Verizon had the FIOS back on BEFORE the power company restored my power!

I can't speak for other parts of the country, but Comcast cable service was slow and spotty, and the folks at Verizon have kept the FIOS running at peak efficiency for me.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

My brother has Comcast. Get him talking about it and he gets red in the face, spittle in the corners of his mouth, this close >< to popping a vein in his head!

All I can say about FIOS is what Chuck told me. I think if it was good he would have kept it instead of now paying more for Cox.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Obviously, different levels of service in different parts of the country.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes,,except for Comcast. Don't hear many of their customers praising them.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I have Comcast and only lost it once for 5 hrs during last years heavy early snowstorm that knocked down trees and power lines all over. Besides that we always have it.

I can't complain about the service reliability, but can complain about what I am paying for TV & internet each month.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

As GRJ said, different levels of service in different parts of the country


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I live out in a distant suburb of Phila, and we have tons of tree-lined roads, and the utility lines all run in, around, and through the trees. As you'd expect, we have more than our share of issues with power outages here.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I took the test and I got 1.47 Download and .49 upload. That doesn't seem like it's very good compared to what your talking about. I use Centurylink if that helps any. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Pete, you probably have DSL, those sound like DSL-like numbers.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

So is that good or bad or what? Can I improve on these numbers? Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, it's pretty normal for DSL, but it kinda' sucks for any high speed access, say for hi-definition video and the like.


----------

